# They don't even know how to tell the truth anymore.



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

From officials to media, it's about agenda, not truth. We've heard over and again now how the Newton shooter Adam Lanza used a Bushmaster AR15 to murder all those people and the police recovered 2 pistols, a SIg and Glock, 1 rifle from the scene, a Bushmaster AR15. How is that possible that possible when the long gun was found in the trunk of the car, after he did the act and killed himself, and the long gun found is what looks to be a Saiga shotgun, not an AR15 at all. To me, it's simply because they lied from the start looking to take opportunity of the situation like the pos's they are to push gun control. Nothing more. You can't trust any of them.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Thats why I dont have a TV anymore and hardly even make a notice of the Lame Stream Media these days. They long ago quit reporting the truth in the interest of boosting ratings with sensationalism instead. The only things that seperates the various networks from each other is how low they will stoop and how quick they will jump to unfounded conclusions inorder to out do the others and be the first to "break" the news.


----------



## mvan70us (Nov 24, 2012)

I agree...Im not sure you can get a truthful account of anything unless you are witnessing it first hand


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Even witnessing firsthand, these scumbags will try to tell you, you didn't see what you saw, but what they saw and you need to not confuse people by saying otherwise.

Lunatic, I don't watch TV myself anymore. It's nothing but crap.


----------



## WVprepper (Jun 28, 2012)

True.. It is all to push the agenda across.. the news is almost worthless anymore.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

So now the MK-Ultra comes into play.

As in Snow job


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

Here is a little story tells you how new reports work and this is true of all of them for the most part.

Now I own a self storage facility and we have about 400 to 500 tenants. We have about 20 to 30 leaving and new coming in a month keeping our occupancy about level. Well we rented to a woman a small space and she had two young men move her stuff in. She had been here about a week or so with not coming by after the initial rental signing. Well I wake up one morning (we live on premises) and go on the back porch to find a older woman's body laying about 10 yards from our back gate. This was reported as a homeless woman trying to live in a storage space to the press. They played it up a lot even having groups come buy and put out flowers and such in front of our place as some kind of memorial.

So now the facts. The woman was a registered nurse than had some reported mental problems. She was prescribed some sleeping pills that she had taken a few of them. Now according to the police facts of the scene and her effects. First it was 17 deg that night with high winds though no snow. She was driving a current year Tundra Toyota pickup truck, had a master card, visa, American Express, $1000 in cash and a receipt for a room at the Hilton hotel less than a mile away. It seems she had taken the pills became disoriented and tried to sleep in her truck. Later woke up with hypothermia which effects people making them think they are hot she stripped and started wandering. She evidently slipped or passed out and died. Now none of this was ever added to the story nor was interviews with her husband or adult son who had just cashed a check for $30K for her from the sale of her house.

News today is based on what they reporter thinks it to be based on "eye witness testimony". The problem is most early reporting means little even with "eye witness testimony" because it may or may not be accurate. I suggest every one wait to see what the final forensic reports state on this case which takes up to a year to come out. Till then I don't know any more than you or anyone else other than conjecture.


----------



## mvan70us (Nov 24, 2012)

The final forensics and whatever hardly ever gets reported. There is the "breaking news" and thats it. I dont put much stock if any in what garbage comes accross the tv or the net.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

If you tell a lie long enough, it becomes the truth. Besides, it makes a better story. The Aurora shooter is still being reported as wearing body armor. What they called body armor was a tactical vest. They even showed the receipt with the purchase. Since most people cannot and will not do their own research the lie has become the truth.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

unbelievable. i try so ard to not get caught up in the hysteria.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

Today what is the true when listen to the media. What no media is talking is the strict guns laws in Ct. that didn't matter. We have just got to stop these evil guns and magazines.


----------



## danthefordman (Dec 23, 2012)

The saddest part is that most of our society believes everything they hear without question.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

this is what I was talking about on the other thread where I made that long post. MK-ULTRA is very real and over 20,000 government documents prove that as well as tickets and line item expenditures on the federal ledger. The media does not know how to tell the truth anymore, you are correct sir. On the other hand, I have seen it myself several times where the local news goes out with hired actors, some well known, and tries to fake mundane shootings or staged news events that always seem lackluster. The actors LOOK like they are acting and statements don't match up to what we are usually looking at. Just last night there was some sort of 'shooting' in Atlanta, the people talking on camera were supposedly the man's friends and relatives but none of them were crying and not one was visibly shaken. The reporter was some guy I never saw on channel 2 before. There wasn't even any police tape or squad cars near the scene. But what really caught me was hearing the sound of a guy I know- Scotty Menville. Now, I'm a writer and worked closely with several big companies including a six month stint at cartoon network, (which is near Atlanta) where I met this _really strange_ and kinda kooky guy who sort of latched onto me as a pal. Being that all my friends live about twenty miles from there, I was like sure we should hit a bar or something some time. I had nothing better to do and don't like Atlanta very much, so it was a welcome thing. Now I am telling you that there IS no mistaking *anyone* else for Scotty. He voices the character Robin on Teen Titans, he was on south park, the wonder years, a pup named scooby doo, you know this guy's voice anywhere. He literally sounds looks and acts like a cartoon character. Now what freaked me out is that I saw him on this newscast either last night or the night before, nothing adds up, no tape no cops no squad car- then Scotty Menville is in front of the camera rambling about the shooting and how he was right there and saw it all.

I do not know what these false newscasts and staged media events are about on such a small scale, but I don't like it. I do know it was fake though, there was nobody admitted to the coroner for a shooting who was an African American male, as was stated on the broadcast. You can go wave a camera around if you work for channel 5, say the sky is falling, get a few folks to stand there and go yeah! and most of the abject idiots in Atlanta will take it as truth from god's own lips.

Now this is another prime example of these staged media events. This guy is clearly acting, and had cue cards in his hand. Say what you will, but I do not believe this guy.


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco (Dec 22, 2012)

Fuzzee, you a Falcon? Looks like a 325th flash on the beret of the death warrior in your avatar?

White Falcon by chance? What years? I was there for a long time - we may know one another.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

inceptor said:


> ..If you tell a lie long enough, it becomes the truth..


Yeah it's an old commie trick- _"A lie told often enough becomes the truth"- Lenin_
_"He who now talks about the "freedom of the press" goes backward, and halts our headlong course towards Socialism"- Lenin_

There are plenty of pinkos in America (and Britain) even though Communism has failed wherever it's been tried in the world, but the lefty maggots continue to feed off its rotting carcass.
Stalin spelt out their sickly creed-
_"America is like a healthy body and its resistance is threefold: 
its patriotism, its morality and its spiritual life. 
If we can undermine these three areas, America will collapse from within." _


----------



## Randywag (Nov 29, 2012)

Yep. Even trying to stay current on events I dont even really know whats real and whats trying to be made into ratings. Its sad


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Leon said:


> this is what I was talking about on the other thread where I made that long post. MK-ULTRA is very real and over 20,000 government documents prove that as well as tickets and line item expenditures on the federal ledger. The media does not know how to tell the truth anymore, you are correct sir. On the other hand, I have seen it myself several times where the local news goes out with hired actors, some well known, and tries to fake mundane shootings or staged news events that always seem lackluster. The actors LOOK like they are acting and statements don't match up to what we are usually looking at. Just last night there was some sort of 'shooting' in Atlanta, the people talking on camera were supposedly the man's friends and relatives but none of them were crying and not one was visibly shaken. The reporter was some guy I never saw on channel 2 before. There wasn't even any police tape or squad cars near the scene. But what really caught me was hearing the sound of a guy I know- Scotty Menville. Now, I'm a writer and worked closely with several big companies including a six month stint at cartoon network, (which is near Atlanta) where I met this _really strange_ and kinda kooky guy who sort of latched onto me as a pal. Being that all my friends live about twenty miles from there, I was like sure we should hit a bar or something some time. I had nothing better to do and don't like Atlanta very much, so it was a welcome thing. Now I am telling you that there IS no mistaking *anyone* else for Scotty. He voices the character Robin on Teen Titans, he was on south park, the wonder years, a pup named scooby doo, you know this guy's voice anywhere. He literally sounds looks and acts like a cartoon character. Now what freaked me out is that I saw him on this newscast either last night or the night before, nothing adds up, no tape no cops no squad car- then Scotty Menville is in front of the camera rambling about the shooting and how he was right there and saw it all.
> 
> I do not know what these false newscasts and staged media events are about on such a small scale, but I don't like it. I do know it was fake though, there was nobody admitted to the coroner for a shooting who was an African American male, as was stated on the broadcast. You can go wave a camera around if you work for channel 5, say the sky is falling, get a few folks to stand there and go yeah! and most of the abject idiots in Atlanta will take it as truth from god's own lips.
> 
> Now this is another prime example of these staged media events. This guy is clearly acting, and had cue cards in his hand. Say what you will, but I do not believe this guy.


I've seen more than my share of news reports that didn't add up and many people in them who while they were said to be at the scene, seemed acting to me. I wouldn't be surprised if the level bs from the news media could fill the atlantic ocean.


----------



## jrclen (Dec 22, 2012)

I am dismayed at the power of the lame stream media. They delivered the election to the Democrats and they know it. What we are watching is propaganda plain and simple. The real problem is the gullibility of the masses.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

The video showing the Cops "finding" a long arm in the trunk is definitely not an AR. Look where the charging and handle is, and you can tell it's not a Bushmaster AR. Shotgun? Maybe, but it would have to be a semi-auto model.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah it looks exactly like a shotgun to me. Either way, if it was in the trunk, he didn't use it. Which means he took all those lives with the pistols and they lied to push an anti-gun agenda. Benefiting for their cause on the lives of children. Utter scumbags in my book. Everyone involved deserves a solid butt kicking.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 10, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> Yeah it looks exactly like a shotgun to me. Either way, if it was in the trunk, he didn't use it. Which means he took all those lives with the pistols and they lied to push an anti-gun agenda. Benefiting for their cause on the lives of children. Utter scumbags in my book. Everyone involved deserves a solid butt kicking.


+1 on the butt kicking.

But seriously,how do we fight tactics like these?


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Rocky said:


> +1 on the butt kicking.
> 
> But seriously,how do we fight tactics like these?


We call them out, express our disgust, work to see them jobless and wait for the time to direct fire.


----------



## HVU (Dec 23, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> We call them out, express our disgust, work to see them jobless and wait for the time to direct fire.


OOOORRRRRR.. we could start our own TV chanel and lett the liers have a taste of their own medicine! Any HAM radio operators could easily make a daily radio brodcast about things like this!


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

HVU said:


> OOOORRRRRR.. we could start our own TV chanel and lett the liers have a taste of their own medicine! Any HAM radio operators could easily make a daily radio brodcast about things like this!


There are people out there doing it. The people behind it though simply ignore the truth and make up more lies while sputting them over and over again till enough fools believe them and act like that's all that matters. An eventual buttkicking is all that will likely fix it.


----------



## jmh033089 (Oct 23, 2012)

its getting to the point that you can't even watch the news anymore, they are even messing with the weather. Nothing is ever true...


----------



## HVU (Dec 23, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> There are people out there doing it. The people behind it though simply ignore the truth and make up more lies while sputting them over and over again till enough fools believe them and act like that's all that matters.


Hmmm... maybe we could gett someone famous that people would listen to to take our side in this?


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

jrclen said:


> I am dismayed at the power of the lame stream media. They delivered the election to the Democrats and they know it. What we are watching is propaganda plain and simple. The real problem is the gullibility of the masses.


Yeah, as long as gullible people keep voting for fools because of misguided loyalty, our countries will be in the shit. I vote for the right-wing Brit UKIP party because I like their tough-talking stance on important issues, and hell will freeze before I vote for any of our big mainstream "fool" parties.
_"Which is the greater fool, the fool or the fool who follows him?"- Obi Wan Kenobi_


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> There are people out there doing it. The people behind it though simply ignore the truth and make up more lies while sputting them over and over again till enough fools believe them and act like that's all that matters. An eventual buttkicking is all that will likely fix it.


People believe what they choose to believe. As long as it's happening to other people then it's ok. When you choose to have your head stuck in the sand you don't have to pay attention to whats really happening. They won't pay attention until it's shoved up their butts and broken off.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Im getting more news from here.Alotta different stuff and if you speak up your kinda exposed. But I find it better then TV news because folks seem to make people back there shit up and theres some very real talks going on. Dont display your state name if you try it. If you dont want to be known to the feds then dont sign up for it. It is also a global thing with many topics on many different subjects. From science-politics-the gamut. and of course everyone loves a good conspiracy theory.

Unexplained Mysteries - Paranormal Phenomena and the World's Greatest Unexplained Mysteries


----------

